# If you had $100 to spend...



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

So I received a $110 gift cards to LCN for the holidays.

I'm leaning towards trying N-Ext products since i haven't ever tried any.

Everything else there is mostly stuff i can just get locally from the local farm co-op in some form.

Assuming I only have ~2200ish SQFT of turf(KBG Mazama Monostand in front, PRG mix in the back), i was looking at the 5 gallon combo pack since a gallon for many of these will last atleast an entire season, but honestly i cant really tell what 5 i'd actually get. So many seem like combinations or very slight alterations of others, so i figured i'd ask here what the top 4-5 would be to get.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

It looks like the options are (4) 1-gals or (2) 2.5-gals, so you're choosing variety vs relative value. I've personally used Air-8 for aeration, and the GreeneFect and Microgreene "Double Dark" combo. In both cases, I can't say I really noticed any impact other than a continuation of very healthy turf/soil. I didnt notice any darker green from the double dark combo. I do not have compaction issues, but don't really do mechanical aeration so I've viewed that as an "easier" if albeit less beneficial way to get some aeration.

So, I've really chalked up my use as providing some supplemental benefit via micronutrients to aid continued soil/turf health.

I know LCN pushes the "Bio-Stim" pack as an all-purpose combo for regular maintenance and the website even promotes it as the "N-ext Starter Pack" so maybe an option for you to give the products a shot. Includes Air-8, Humic12, RGS, and Microgreene. At a quick glance, the GreenePunch product might be worth a look for an "all-in-one" single product that includes the micros/kelp/humic plus a significant enough amount of N to be considered something other than supplemental.

I'd be curious of others' experiences also. Like I said I've used a little and have a general impression of these products as supplemental benefit to my soil, nothing really game-changing IMO but providing some good.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Well these are not the N-Ext products, but I would not rule them out If you are set up for calibrated blanket liquid apps, I would consider this Sunniland product for potassium:
https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-liquid/products/sunn-kts-sunniland#....
and the other liquid Sunniland products look like solid choices, but the above one is the only one I have used.

Also this for pre-m:
https://yardmastery.com/collections/pre-emergents/products/prodiamine-65-wdg-pre-emergent-herbicide#


----------



## SteelCutLawn (Jul 12, 2021)

If I had $100 for YM I'd look at getting prodiamine, turfplex and multi purpose plus.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

SteelCutLawn said:


> If I had $100 for YM I'd look at getting prodiamine, turfplex and multi purpose plus.


LCN and YM despite same ownership do not have interchangeable gift cards.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

nikmasteed said:


> It looks like the options are (4) 1-gals or (2) 2.5-gals, so you're choosing variety vs relative value. I've personally used Air-8 for aeration, and the GreeneFect and Microgreene "Double Dark" combo. In both cases, I can't say I really noticed any impact other than a continuation of very healthy turf/soil. I didnt notice any darker green from the double dark combo. I do not have compaction issues, but don't really do mechanical aeration so I've viewed that as an "easier" if albeit less beneficial way to get some aeration.
> 
> So, I've really chalked up my use as providing some supplemental benefit via micronutrients to aid continued soil/turf health.
> 
> ...


Yea thats my feeling as well, having the $100 im not really sure what else to spend it on since i get my fert locally and still have prodiamine and fungicides, figure its worth a shot to try them just didnt realize there were so many.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

The 4-gallon build a box is a good option. I like the Air-8 for the potassium, but do question the proclaimed aerifying benefits. The D-Thatch seems like a good idea but I have never used it. I like the Microgreen. The Humic 12 and RGS are the other two I have used. They may have been beneficial to my lawn, hard to say.

https://thelawncarenut.com/collections/liquid-fertilizer/products/n-ext-build-a-box-4-gallon-kit#


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Get the 7-0-0 for the high chelated iron and Dthatch for the molasses and beneficial fungis. U can get the 5 gallon 2 pack.


----------

